# Help - Covering Letter - No idea what to write!



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

My friend who has taken acting lessons and done a showreel now wants to send the showreel off to people.  He can't type and has asked me to send a covering letter, but I've absolutely no idea what to write.  It's not like he's applying for a particular job, he's just sending his DVD showreel off to agents I assume.

Hasn't given me any guidance on what to write except to tell them he's enclosing his showreel and is enclosing an envelope for them to return the disc.  (I personally don't think that's a good idea as I don't reckon they'll bother their arses returning the disc).

I'm no good at writing letters.  Help!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Why has he asked you to write it then? Why don't you sit next to each other and you type?

And I'd agree that blank DVDs are so cheap that he could actually buy several for the price of a stamp provided he gets more than ten in one go.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Why has he asked you to write it then? Why don't you sit next to each other and you type?
> 
> And I'd agree that blank DVDs are so cheap that he could actually buy several for the price of a stamp provided he gets more than ten in one go.



He's not very educated and because I was a secretary, he assumes I am 

The DVDs contain his showreel so he had to pay to have them copied, but I reckon the cost of supplying an envelope for them to return them would really be a waste of time and he could use it getting more DVDs done (he got 100 copied originally).  I'm going to email the letter to him and that's why I'm not sitting next to him.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't he crack the DVDs and copy them himself? Also wouldn't he want them to keep the showreel 'on file' for future jobs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.animationbase.com/blog/-/cvs-showreels_18/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Can't he crack the DVDs and copy them himself? Also wouldn't he want them to keep the showreel 'on file' for future jobs?



He doesn't have the know-how to copy DVDs.  He's keeping the original of his showreel.  He has had 100 copies made to send off to various erm... whoever you send showreels off to - agents I'm guessing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.animationbase.com/blog/-/cvs-showreels_18/



Have already looked at that.  Not really helping.  It's not like he's actually done any acting yet so he doesn't have any experience to speak of, and he's not applying for a particular job so can't really personalise it.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *He doesn't have the know-how to copy DVDs*. He's keeping the original of his showreel. He has had 100 copies made to send off to various erm... whoever you send showreels off to - agents I'm guessing?


I don't mean to be rude about your mate, but I'm glad he's in acting and not (for example) nuclear engineering.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have already looked at that. Not really helping. It's not like he's actually done any acting yet so he doesn't have any experience to speak of, and he's not applying for a particular job so can't really personalise it.



Wtf is on his showreel then?! 

He needs to ask some of his no-experience-not-actor chums what they write,. He can't expect you to make it up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

PS:  As he has a CV as well, was going to suggest that he encloses cv with covering letter, and that means there's even less to put in his covering letter as it'll all be on his cv, so I just need to know what to write without it seeming like a very short, "here's my showreel, please have a look, cheers, yours sincerely".  (Obviously that's a bit jokey, but ykwim).  Also want to ask them to look at it, but without it sounding begging.

I've so far got




> Please find enclosed a copy of my showreel and curriculcum vitae.





> The showreel contains three ????, blah blah blah.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could let me have any comments or advice either my post, telephone or email (details above).




but it just seems a bit.... crap!

And should I be saying he'd appreciate any comments/advice?  I just stuck that in to make the letter a bit longer 

Maybe I should stick in a summary of his acting courses even though they're on his cv?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf is on his showreel then?!
> 
> He needs to ask some of his no-experience-not-actor chums what they write,. He can't expect you to make it up.



I don't know.  They're not called auditions are they?  Not sure what they're called though  

Don't think he has any no-experience-not-actor chums


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok I will say what I put, just give me a chance to edit out the personal stuff...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I don't mean to be rude about your mate, but I'm glad he's in acting and not (for example) nuclear engineering.



Yeah, he's not very experienced with computers which is why he's asking me to do his letter.  He also left school very early, not at all academic and not very good with written English, but he's a lovely guy, so I always try to help him when it comes to doing his typing for him.

I taught him how to send emails earlier in the year, just as an example of how much he doesn't know about computers


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

<address>​<address>​<address>​<address>​
22 September 2011​
Ref: <if there is one, otherwise delete>​<person you’re sending it to>
<organisation>
<address>
<address>
<address>

FAO: <person’s name or position>
<department>

Dear Sir or Madam,

* Re: Whatever the position is if there is one, *

Please find enclosed my application/showreel/socks/etc.

Currently I am looking for work/studying/looking to gain experience as an actor/stripper/Tory. I have recently been performing at xxxxxx/working in Tescos/stroking cats and am now hoping to make some contacts in the industry/sit on my arse playing x-box/run away with the circus.

As you can see from the enclosed show reel I have a wide range of emotions as an actor/I am able to work at all levels/I have practiced drinking so much I would like to e an extra in a pub scene.

I am available immediately/at one weeks’ notice/etc.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Yours Faithfully

Yer mate the actor


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> <address>​<address>​<address>​<address>​
> 22 September 2011​
> Ref: <if there is one, otherwise delete>​<person you’re sending it to>
> <organisation>
> ...



Oh, I like that.  Many many thanks stuff-it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

PS:  Naturally I'd already done the addresses etc. and I will have to point out to him when to use Yours sincerely/faithfully


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

Currently I am looking for work/studying/looking to gain experience as an actor/stripper/Tory.* I have recently been performing at xxxxxx/working in Tescos/stroking cats and am now hoping to make some contacts in the industry/sit on my arse playing x-box/run away with the circus.*

Will leave that bit out as he's a full-time carer for his mum and that might put them off *
*


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Currently I am looking for work/studying/looking to gain experience as an actor/stripper/Tory.* I have recently been performing at xxxxxx/working in Tescos/stroking cats and am now hoping to make some contacts in the industry/sit on my arse playing x-box/run away with the circus.*
> 
> Will leave that bit out as he's a full-time carer for his mum and that might put them off


Put in a sentence about how he's always wanted to act 'since x happened when he was a child' or something. x should involve the type of acting he is hoping to get.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

I think he just wants to act because he's a drama queen


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think he just wants to act because he's a drama queen


'I have loved drama from an early age....'


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Under no circumstances ask for the disc back.  It comes across really badly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> 'I have loved drama from an early age....'



ah, and maybe he's willing to work in films and the theatre?

Willing wouldn't be the right word though would it, makes it sound like a task?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Under no circumstances ask for the disc back. It comes across really badly.



Yep, and a waste of money I reckon.

Think I should ring him before he starts sticking stamps on envelopes.  I'm sure he told me he'd already bought the envelopes and stamps.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Can he not tell you what he actually likes about acting and why he wants to act?  How are you supposed to second-guess him?  How's he going to get the gig without articulating what he wants?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Can he not tell you what he actually likes about acting and why he wants to act? How are you supposed to second-guess him? How's he going to get the gig without articulating what he wants?



That's *exactly *his problem.  He's not very articulate


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you sure he's an actor?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Are you sure he's an actor?



He's only had extra parts so far


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


>


 


Is that Wellard?  He was a great actor


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

This one definitely out-acted Wellard though


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

I preferred Beethoven.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

he slathered all over my screen.  Took me ages to wipe it clean.


----------



## fenrisx (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My friend who has taken acting lessons and done a showreel now wants to send the showreel off to people. He can't type and has asked me to send a covering letter, but I've absolutely no idea what to write. It's not like he's applying for a particular job, he's just sending his DVD showreel off to agents I assume.
> 
> Hasn't given me any guidance on what to write except to tell them he's enclosing his showreel and is enclosing an envelope for them to return the disc. (I personally don't think that's a good idea as I don't reckon they'll bother their arses returning the disc).
> 
> I'm no good at writing letters. Help!



Why were you asked. Who's dumber here, you the illiterate, or him, the boob actor who wants the illiterate to represent. Stupid, stupid stupid!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

fenrisx said:


> Why were you asked. Who's dumber here, you the illiterate, or him, the boob actor who wants the illiterate to represent. Stupid, stupid stupid!



Because he's no good with a computer stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

fenrisx said:


> Why were you asked. Who's dumber here, you the illiterate, or him, the boob actor who wants the illiterate to represent. Stupid, stupid stupid!



Don't you like question marks?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

fenrisx said:


> Why were you asked. Who's dumber here, you the illiterate, or him, the boob actor who wants the illiterate to represent. Stupid, stupid stupid!


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Who the fuck are you?



Have you clicked on his profile and looked at his posts?  Returning banned poster or just someone who's bored and up to mischief by the looks of it


----------

